# Scenes from this weekend's tag sale



## debodun (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 31, 2019)

Deb, I once had a print of that same picture (bottom right second photo)!


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2019)

It is "Spring Lake" by Amadeo Boroni


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2019)

Deb,

I think that you should take the next step and transform a couple of your front rooms into a permanent antique shop to avoid all of the lugging and tugging involved with the tag sales.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 31, 2019)

Aunt Bea, that is a genius idea! Not to mention, Deb, "if you can't fight 'em, join 'em." YOU become an antique dealer...except that the antiques will be your own.


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2019)

Most of the rooms on the ground floor are already set up with tables of items. What's in the yard is the "overflow" that stored in the front parlor. It would be tough to have people in when all those things are piled up in there. These are some of the inside set-ups.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm curious, Deb.  How much money did you take in and how much stuff did you move out?


----------



## debodun (Sep 3, 2019)

$249. Most of it was just small items that don't make much difference in volume. I swear that when I packed up, there was more than when I started! However I did sell a twist-top table, the large landscape and the schnauzer painting which helped somewhat. I still have the rocking chair and the Eastlake chair. I had a crystal glass bell go missing. I saw a little girl walking around with it, then was distracted by customers. Afterwards I didn't see her or the bell.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2019)

How many days was your sale?


----------



## debodun (Sep 3, 2019)

3 days. I was going to do it on Labor Day, but it rained.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)

There are 'professional' yard sale people in this area,  probably like many places.   They drive up in 4 or 5 cars all at once, and scatter around all the sale items (especially if it's in an outdoor area)   and try to cause a distraction while they see what they can  take while you aren't watching   ...  
it's always wise to have  3 or 4 people on your end to monitor what is going on .... and also keep an eye on the MONEY BOX.   (it should be out of sight)  
They usually show up very early in the day when they think you aren't totally alert to the situation.    Bad dudes ...many looking for items to take for a yard sale of their own.   They have one person haggle over an inexpensive  item,  while the others try to steal something of value.

Joke's on them  ...  people have spread the word and wised up to this practice.  

Their scheme probably isn't as effective as it once was anyway,   because so many people have just gone to selling on Craigslist.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2019)

3 days and you took in $269?  So $90 per day?  You must love holding these sales, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Sep 3, 2019)

It's a lot of work, but it's on my schedule. Another thing with have an estate seller do it is that you can't be home when the have the sale. I don't like that, people could be wandering all over.Plus I only have one good bathroom and it's upstairs.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 3, 2019)

*OK, I may be remembering wrong, so forgive me, but in one of the pictures you have some green colored glassware.  I seem to remember heaing there was something special about the green glass.  Or am I having one of those "moments"?*


----------



## Keesha (Sep 4, 2019)

debodun said:


> Most of the rooms on the ground floor are already set up with tables of items. What's in the yard is the "overflow" that stored in the front parlor. It would be tough to have people in when all those things are piled up in there. These are some of the inside set-ups.View attachment 75742View attachment 75743View attachment 75744View attachment 75745View attachment 75746


So your home is one continuous indoor yard sale 24/7 all year round?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *OK, I may be remembering wrong, so forgive me, but in one of the pictures you have some green colored glassware.  I seem to remember heaing there was something special about the green glass.  Or am I having one of those "moments"?*


Marie, 
Are you thinking of the depression era glass that had a form of uranium added to the molten glass mixture..


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 4, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Marie,
> Are you thinking of the depression era glass that had a form of uranium added to the molten glass mixture..


Yes. That is it. Thanks


----------



## Keesha (Sep 4, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Marie,
> Are you thinking of the depression era glass that had a form of uranium added to the molten glass mixture..


That is so cool.
 I didn’t know that. 
It did have some type of glow  to it


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2019)

Wow!  I never heard of uranium glass before.  The things I learn on this forum!!!!


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *OK, I may be remembering wrong, so forgive me, but in one of the pictures you have some green colored glassware.  I seem to remember heaing there was something special about the green glass.  Or am I having one of those "moments"?*


Uranium glass. It glows in UV light.


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> So your home is one continuous indoor yard sale 24/7 all year round?


No, I only have sales a few times a year. I try to have one when we have our commuity-wide garage sale weekend in May and than on Labor Day weekend because of the county fair nearby. Other wise it depends on the weather and my ambition lavel which have not been too cooperative this year.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 4, 2019)

*@debodun  yes, that is the glass I was thinking of. Just did not know the name.*


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm not sure I'd want glassware with uranium in it in my home.  Yikes!


----------



## Knight (Sep 8, 2019)

debodun said:


> Most of the rooms on the ground floor are already set up with tables of items. What's in the yard is the "overflow" that stored in the front parlor. It would be tough to have people in when all those things are piled up in there. These are some of the inside set-ups.View attachment 75742View attachment 75743View attachment 75744View attachment 75745View attachment 75746


Amazing the amount of stuff you have to sell. Do you go to other garage/yard sales to buy this stuff ? In 58 years of marriage we've never accumulated that much stuff. Along the way if we no longer needed whatever it was,  we donated it to charity.


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2019)

Knight said:


> Do you go to other garage/yard sales to buy this stuff ?


I don't. It's mostly inherited from my mom and some other relatives. However, my mom was a garage sale fanatic and spent her weekends going to them when she could. She liked Depression glass and Japanese lusterware, but she would buy just about anything.

One problem I have is that of debating whether to invest repairing things since nobody would buy broken applainces or frayed furniture, but I could never recoup what I'd spend fixing things. For instance, to fix a nice brass lamp, I'd need a socket and a wire - it would cost around $10 to fix it and I couldn't sell it for $3. To reupholster furniture is throughthe roof.


----------



## Knight (Sep 9, 2019)

debodun said:


> I don't. It's mostly inherited from my mom and some other relatives. However, my mom was a garage sale fanatic and spent her weekends going to them when she could. She liked Depression glass and Japanese lusterware, but she would buy just about anything.
> 
> One problem I have is that of debating whether to invest repairing things since nobody would buy broken applainces or frayed furniture, but I could never recoup what I'd spend fixing things. For instance, to fix a nice brass lamp, I'd need a socket and a wire - it would cost around $10 to fix it and I couldn't sell it for $3. To reupholster furniture is throughthe roof.


Then the next questions are.
1. Why would you keep/accumulate things that you say are not worth while dollar/profit wise?
2. Do some item have sentimental value & parting with some  doesn't feel right to you? 
 3. You point out  the sale value is less after being repaired, would you consider donating whatever that was decent enough not repaired to charity ?

If none of the above  then trash day would seem the best option to rid yourself of costly to repair useless things.


----------

